# biggest trailerable sailboat



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am new to this site and am looking for advice. I am planning to spend a month in the bahamas cruising in two years, but my problem is I live in IL. I have sailed lake michigan for two years in a macgregor venturer 222 and am looking to buy the biggest sailboat I can trailer to florida and take to the bahamas. My tow vehicle is a 2001 dodge 3500 dually diesel 4x4, so bigger the better. Any suggestions?


----------



## joeybkcmo (Feb 28, 2006)

think the beam of the boat is going to be your biggest concern. Unless you are willing to do the "wide load" permit route for each state. If I remember correctly 8' is about the widest that you can trailer in most states without permits. I know that C&C made a "Mega 30" with an 8' beam, and it seems like there are a couple of new designs with 8' beams as well. So short answer from there is, it depends on what interior features you are looking for, headroom, etc. Of course I like my O'day 26 (8' beam, 5'8" headroom) sleeps 4 in comfort, has a small head area.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

From and easy standpoint your limit is 8'6" beam as thats a whole LOT of states to travel through with a wide load

If the trip is a one time deal you may be better chartering a boat OR paying to have it moved

I cant think of a any trailer boats that really have the water and fuel tanks to kick around the bahamas


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Most states allow 8'6" before a wide load permit is required. Anything over that will require a wide load permit, and boats that are over 10' will require escort vehicles in many states. 

What is your budget? That will determine a lot about what boats you will be able to afford. There are some excellent, larger trailerable boats, but many of them are newer designs and require a bigger budget. 

I'd point out that there is a difference between a trailerable boat and a boat that can be put on a trailer and towed. IMHO, a trailerable boat is launchable without external assistance from a crane or travellift.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

tommays said:


> From and easy standpoint your limit is 8'6" beam as thats a whole LOT of states to travel through with a wide load
> 
> If the trip is a one time deal you may be better chartering a boat OR paying to have it moved
> 
> I cant think of a any trailer boats that really have the water and fuel tanks to kick around the bahamas


You can make it work on a small boat... but I agree with Tommays that you might be better off trying to find a boat in FL or even buying one you like up there and having it shipped. Worst case, ship her East and take her down the cut to the Bahamas.

Just my opinions, but I have owned a Catalina 250 (trailerable). It is a good boat, but I sure wouldn't want to live aboard her for any length of time.

- CD


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Why not charter down there? Or why not buy in Florida something more appropriate for your intentions?
Are you really going to cross the Stream in a trailerable boat?
I suppose its no big deal and could be done, but I would think you would want a little more vessel under you when you do it.

_Edit: I see we are all thinking along the same lines._
_Dad, when are you coming to Chi - Town?_


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

sailortjk1 said:


> _Dad, when are you coming to Chi - Town?_


Don't you think having me and Sway in that close of proximity is inherintley dangerous??

HEHE!

DOn't know. I cannot hardly tell you what I am going to do in ten minutes, versus tomorrow or next week!

Brian


----------



## patrickstickler (Dec 2, 2008)

For livability and versatility, I really like my MacGregor 26X. And the swing keel/rudders are ideal for the Bahamas (shallow draft, beaching, etc.)

Narrow enough to tow anywhere without a permit. 

And the 50hp (or larger) outboard allows you to get out of the way of snotty weather, or reach a safe haven alot faster/easier than your typical sailboat.

Stock MacGregors are rather spartan, but many folks "enhance" them. Some extensively (as in my case).

If you don't care about trailering, or motoring, there are *alot* of better boats to choose from, but IMO it strikes an excellent balance between sailability, motorability, livability, trailerability, and value.

Cheers,

Patrick


----------



## nk235 (Apr 8, 2007)

I wouldn't want to be on a MacGregor 26x crossing the gulf stream and making a trip to the Bahamas, but then again I don't think I would want to be on one crossing a puddle either....

I agree with everyone else you are better off looking for a better boat in Florida or chartering if for shorter period of time.


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

People knock on the macgregors all the time. It seems like a lot of stupid hearsay to me. I doubt many of us have even been on one. I have never sailed one myself, but to me they seem fine. Sure they are not really a great sailboat... whatever! I bet they are great for cruising, as long as you are not trying to sail in heavy wind, they are probably fine!


----------



## patrickstickler (Dec 2, 2008)

nk235 said:


> I wouldn't want to be on a MacGregor 26x crossing the gulf stream and making a trip to the Bahamas,


Lots of folks sail the Bahamas in MacGregors. Crossing the stream (for most boats, and all wise captains) depends on the weather. You wait until it's right. And with that 50hp (or larger) on the back, it's a lot shorter trip than you might think (not speaking from experience, just based on numerous trip reports by other folks in MacGregors).



> ...but then again I don't think I would want to be on one crossing a puddle either....


Er... duh.... it's hardly a blue water cruiser, but then how many easily trailerable boats are? none? The need for reducing weight means reduced strength. To have a hull strong enough to take significant breaking waves in the middle of the ocean would make it far to heavy to easily trailer.

But crossing the Gulf Stream, and cruising the Bahamas are well within the capabilities of a MacGregor (as has been proven more than sufficiently).


----------



## patrickstickler (Dec 2, 2008)

tager said:


> ... I bet they are great for cruising,


That they are. For the size, the amount of living space is amazing.



> as long as you are not trying to sail in heavy wind, they are probably fine!


Well, aside from it simply being prudent to avoid bad weather, whatever boat you're in (I presume we're talking cruising and not some race which mandates being "out there" no matter the conditions), the MacGregors aren't incapable of handling relatively snotty conditions.

C.f. http://macgregor26.com/photo_gallery_page_4_gale_force_ winds/photo_gallery_page_4_heavy_weather.htm


----------



## Captain Spike (Jun 10, 2006)

*Seaward Eagle*

It has 10' 6" beam but a beautiful boat for Bahama's. Friend of mine just returned from Florida to Ohio with his; pulled with Ford F350 on ball hitch. Yes it's illegal, but he stayed off toll roads and only drove during daylight hours. His plan- play stupid, it worked for the cabinet tax cheats.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Largest trailerable sailboat I know of is the Hobie 33. It's a racer that was designed to be trailered to races at locations far from home waters. Only 8 foot beam and a retractable keel.


----------



## nk235 (Apr 8, 2007)

patrickstickler said:


> Lots of folks sail the Bahamas in MacGregors. Crossing the stream (for most boats, and all wise captains) depends on the weather. You wait until it's right. And with that 50hp (or larger) on the back, it's a lot shorter trip than you might think (not speaking from experience, just based on numerous trip reports by other folks in MacGregors).
> 
> Er... duh.... it's hardly a blue water cruiser, but then how many easily trailerable boats are? none? The need for reducing weight means reduced strength. To have a hull strong enough to take significant breaking waves in the middle of the ocean would make it far to heavy to easily trailer.
> 
> But crossing the Gulf Stream, and cruising the Bahamas are well within the capabilities of a MacGregor (as has been proven more than sufficiently).


The original poster said he wanted a boat to SAIL to the bahamas..."waiting till it's right and then using the 50hp motor"...is not sailing. If you want to motor to the bahamas in a sailboat then I would say yes a MacGregor is the way to go but if you want to sail to the bahamas and plan on being in 'blue water" for any period of time than I would choose something different. A MacGregor may be a great trailerable boat but I think the OP is far better off buying or chartering a boat in the water in Florida once he gets there.


----------



## escapaide (Jun 6, 2008)

HAKE Yachts makes the seaward line of trailerables.
Hake Yachts


----------



## jim77 (Sep 25, 2002)

Boating in a MacGregor is NOT sailing!


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

I don't think the beefiest trailerable I've ever heard of - the NorSea 27 was mentioned. Discussed on this site at http://www.sailnet.com/forums/boat-review-purchase-forum/40257-nor-sea-27-they-slow-they-look.html


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

NorSea 27

Other than the INSANE price and weight it looks like a nice boat


----------



## ehmanta (Sep 12, 2006)

I'll second the Norsea 27. A friend of mine had one of these pocket cruisers and it was built like a tank, 3' draft, Lyle Hess design. Some of these were owner finished and some were factory, so buyer beware. These boats can handle just about anything!!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*hi*

I agree with everyone else you are better off looking for a better boat in Florida


----------



## midnightsailor (May 23, 2003)

I think my Contest 29 could do what you are looking to do. The beam is 8'3" and the mast is set on a tabernacle which makes it easy to step. The Contest 29 is also a great Seaboat, built for North Sea sailing in Holland and has a beautiful and very liveable interior. (I lived on mine for 3 years with my dog and loved it.)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The Corsair 37 is trailerable, and a lot bigger than the Hobie 33... 


JimsCAL said:


> Largest trailerable sailboat I know of is the Hobie 33. It's a racer that was designed to be trailered to races at locations far from home waters. Only 8 foot beam and a retractable keel.


----------



## idontwantanaccount (May 18, 2005)

*did that*

We trailered a Cape Dory 25D from Wisconsin to Key Largo. Many 25D's came with a very nice Triad trailer. The total wgt of boat and trailer was about 7,000 lbs and the beam is 8'0" so it was not that big deal of to trailer it with a decent pickup. We usually launched ourselves (used a trailer tongue extension) but used a travellift to put the boat back on the trailer to make sure it was on the trailer pads perfectly. Took 2 months off of work and cruised the Bahamas down into the Exumas. I can highly recommend doing it--it was a blast. FWIW also met a couple who trailered their C&C 30 (not the mega) from the Maryland to FLA, but they had to get permits for overwidth, etc.


----------



## BlandingFarm (Mar 18, 2008)

*Seaward Yachts*

Hake Yachts, builders of the Seaward 26RK and 32RK are perfect for the bahamas, both trailerable and are built in Stuart, FL


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Largest trailerable sailboat*

I don't know about the largest, but my C&C Mega 30 is a breeze launching off a trailer from a municiple boat ramp. At 8' beam and 2' draft for launching and the rig goes up in minutes. You can take this boat any where; and kick some serious ass on the race course. If your serious about sailing give this boat a trial run pure adrenaline rush. She is for sale if you are interested.


----------



## pr0ject2501 (Nov 1, 2009)

Flying Tiger 10M


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

I have a Catalina 27 and have considered getting a trailer and a BIG A$$ truck to haul it (8'10" beam and 6500#s). It would be expensive to say the least, but the warm climate and island life beckons one day maybe.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

*Yup, I think Ian Farrier has a lot of the right answers for this.*



sailingdog said:


> The Corsair 37 is trailerable, and a lot bigger than the Hobie 33...


Anything from the F-27 to F-31 is going to be trailerable, strong, fast, and shoal-draft. There have been some long 0ff-shore legs done by these boats. Not cheap, but great resale value.

And of course the Telstar 28!


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'll second (third? fourth?) the idea of buying a boat in Florida and sailing from there. Add I believe sailboats are very inexpensive right now.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

BlandingFarm said:


> Hake Yachts, builders of the Seaward 26RK and 32RK are perfect for the bahamas, both trailerable and are built in Stuart, FL


^^^^ what he said ^^^^


----------



## Waltthesalt (Sep 22, 2009)

In the 70s Perrson made a center cockpit centerboard trailer sailer. That was the biggest trailer sailer that I've seen.


----------

